# Few of my snakes....



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

i have more, but no pics of them right now. 

male T+ albino blood python....







female 66% poss het for albino....






female mojave ball






female lemon pastel ball






few baby albino burms i produced last year...


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2010)

Ooo I especially like the mojave and lemon pastel...but they are all very nice looking!!

I have always wanted a corn snake but I can't stomach the thought of feeding them rodents (even though I would only feed f/t)
I held a ball python once and it was very cool


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2010)

I can have? 



Seriously, you might be worse than me, and that is saying a lot... Do you have birds, fish, and amphibs too? lol.

Kristina


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

kyryah said:


> I can have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no birds or fish or amphibians, and definitely no animals with hair! (i'm allergic!)

i do have 49 tarantulas, 22 scorpions, 2 centipedes, 1 sulcata, 4 russians, 1 false map turtle, 3 adult tokay geckos, 1 arg B&W tegu, 2 blood pythons, 2 borneo short tail pythons, 1 superdwarf/dwarf tiger retic, and 14 various ball pythons. i had a lot more pythons, but got rid of my larger ones this past winter)


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, we are a little different on the spectrum, but close to the same amount of pets, lol.

4 cats, dog, 4 Diamond doves, 2 ringneck doves, 6 zebra finches, 7 axolotls, stinkpot musk turtle, 4 russian torts, 6 Homes hingebacks, Ball python, two rats, african frog, 5 bullfrogs, and 16 aquariums ranging from 5 gallons to 150, with three being 100 gallons + containing 300+ fish and invertebrates 

Oh, and three kids aged 6,9, and 27 (lol, okay, last one is actually my husband  )

Kristina


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2010)

Good Lord, how do you people manage to care for that many pets?
The most I've ever had at one time was 2 dogs, 3 rats, 1 hamster, 2 leopard geckos, 1 fish. 
I'm down to 2 dogs, 2 leopard geckos, 1 tortoise, 1 fish and I have my hands full  (My dogs are rather high-maintenance though ) Kudos to you both!
Some day I will just have dogs and tortoises (although probably in large amounts )


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> Good Lord, how do you people manage to care for that many pets?
> The most I've ever had at one time was 2 dogs, 3 rats, 1 hamster, 2 leopard geckos, 1 fish.
> I'm down to 2 dogs, 2 leopard geckos, 1 tortoise, 1 fish and I have my hands full  (My dogs are rather high-maintenance though ) Kudos to you both!
> Some day I will just have dogs and tortoises (although probably in large amounts )



the inverts are EASY! once a week feeding and misting every few days on the ones who need high humidity...snakes eat and poop once a week, tortoises take the most care.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 7, 2010)

I guess that's true...I just need more low-maintenance pets


----------



## chadk (Apr 7, 2010)

Um, tarantulas have hair... Just say'n...


----------



## Cameron (Apr 7, 2010)

chadk said:


> Um, tarantulas have hair... Just say'n...



really?! 

ok, perhaps i should have said "dander" instead of hair


----------

